# Neues Dialergesetz ab 16.5.2005 ?



## Anonymous (1 März 2005)

Mir hat jemand gesagt, daß das neue Dialergesetz mit den neuen OK-Fenstern am 16.2. verabschiedet wurde und das mit einer 3-monatigen Übergangsfrist dann spätetens ab 16.5.2005 alle Dialer mit den neuen  OK-Fenstern versehen werden müssen.

Weiss vielleicht jemand etwas genaueres ?  Können wir jetzt schon feiern ?


----------



## technofreak (1 März 2005)

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=219


> Wann die neuen Vorgaben in Kraft treten, ist noch nicht ganz klar. Nach Informationen von Dialerschutz.de sollen die Pläne zur Neuregelung am Mittwoch veröffentlicht werden. Eine entsprechende Verfügung ist dann für Frühjahr 2005 geplant – mit einer dreimonatigen Übergangsfrist, damit die Anbieter Zeit zur Umstellung haben. Bis dahin dürfte auch schon feststehen, wie teuer die Registrierung von 09009-Dialern in Deutschland wird. Wie mehrfach berichtet, arbeitet das Bundeswirtschaftsministerium derzeit an entsprechenden Planungen. Genaues ist aber noch nicht bekannt.


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2005)

OK vielen Dank. Na dann warten wir mal gespannt auf morgen


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Mir hat jemand gesagt, daß das neue Dialergesetz mit den neuen OK-Fenstern am 16.2. verabschiedet wurde und das mit einer 3-monatigen Übergangsfrist dann spätetens ab 16.5.2005 alle Dialer mit den neuen  OK-Fenstern versehen werden müssen.
> 
> Weiss vielleicht jemand etwas genaueres ?  Können wir jetzt schon feiern ?



Korrekt. Die Verfügung der RegTP steht im aktuellen Amtsblatt (03/2005, afaik) und ist zum 16.02.05 in Kraft getreten.

Das bekannte neue Einwahlfenster ist drin, die Fenster für Bezug und Aktivierung müssen anders aussehen und dürfen keine "Ja"-Eingabe fordern (die ist für die Anwahl reserviert), sondern "ok" oder was anderes.

Übergangsfristen: 1 Monat für Neuregistrierung, 3 Monate für bereits registrierte Dialer. 
Nach dem 16.06. dürfen also nur noch "Neue" Dialer im Netz sein.

Viele Grüße

Amtsblattleser


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2005)

Nachtrag:



> TKG § 152 Abs.1 i.V.m. § 43b Abs. 5; hier: Modifizierung der Verfügung 54/2003 für Dialer, deren Bezug, Installation, Aktivierung oder Verbindungsherstellung mittels eines Endgeräts mit grafischer Benutzeroberfläche erfolgen



Verfügung 04/2005

Gruß, 

Amtsblattleser


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2005)

WOW super - endlich gibt es bald keine Dialerseiten mehr !!!

Aber wieso denn 16.06 ?  Wenn das Gesetz am 16.2. verabschiedet wurde und die Übergangsfrist 3 Monate ist, dann müsste das doch am 16.5 schon sein  :lol:   - oder wird 1+3 zusammengezählt ?
Was steht denn genau im Amtsblatt ?  Kann man das vielleicht auch online wo lesen ?  Wieso wurde diese erfreuliche Botschaft bis jetzt noch nirgends gepostet ?


----------



## Captain Picard (1 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> WOW super - endlich gibt es bald keine Dialerseiten mehr !!!


Wieso, Dialerseiten wird es nach wie vor geben, ob sie noch "rentablen" Zuspruch erhalten,  
wird sich dann zeigen....(Wenn sie alle so "wertvoll" sind , wie  immer behauptet wird, 
sollte es  ja keinerlei  Umsatzeinbruch geben....) das Amtsblatt gibts leider nicht kostenlos...
http://www.regtp.de/schriften/regtp/index.html

cp


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2005)

Echt schade, daß es das Amtsblatt nicht online gibt. Fragt sich nur, ob nun der 16.5. oder 16.6. das Datum ist wann das neue OK Fenster spätestens online geht. Vielleicht kann man ja laut dem Amtsblatt etwas herauslesen.

Danke !


----------



## sascha (1 März 2005)

Es wird dazu entweder heute noch, spätestens aber morgen eine Veröffentlichung von uns dazu geben. Siehe dann auch bei Dialerschutz.de unter Aktuelles und bei Computerbetrug auf der Startseite.


----------



## dvill (1 März 2005)

Dann hier lesen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2005)

Tja wenn es irgendwann keine richtigen Dialer mehr geben sollte dann wird es andere abrechnungsmethoden geben.
Lastschrift wird wieder richtig in Mode kommen.

desweiteren wird PaybyCall viel neuen Zuwachs bekommen und PayPerSMS sowieso...


----------



## Captain Picard (1 März 2005)

Markus H. schrieb:
			
		

> Tja wenn es irgendwann keine richtigen Dialer mehr geben sollte .



was ist ein "richtiger" Dialer.....

cp


----------



## dvill (1 März 2005)

Heute ist irgendwie Weihnachten ...  :tannenbaum: 

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Heute ist irgendwie Weihnachten ...  :tannenbaum:
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Wie Weihnachten und Silvester zusammen!!  Ich mache gleich mal eine Flasche Sekt auf. Die Dialermafia schlagen sich ja gerade auf dialercenter.de die Köpfe ein   

http://www.dialercenter.de/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1160&perpage=15&pagenumber=1


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> WOW super - endlich gibt es bald keine Dialerseiten mehr !!!
> 
> Aber wieso denn 16.06 ?  Wenn das Gesetz am 16.2. verabschiedet wurde und die Übergangsfrist 3 Monate ist, dann müsste das doch am 16.5 schon sein  :lol:   - oder wird 1+3 zusammengezählt ?
> Was steht denn genau im Amtsblatt ?  Kann man das vielleicht auch online wo lesen ?  Wieso wurde diese erfreuliche Botschaft bis jetzt noch nirgends gepostet ?



bis 15.03. können "alte Dialer" registriert werden, für die dann ein Übergangsfrist von 3 Monaten gilt -> 16.06.05. 

Die RegTP bezieht diese 3-Monats-Frist offensichtlich auf das Datum, ab dem nur noch "neue" Dialer registrierungsfähig sind.

Amtsblattleser


----------



## Teleton (1 März 2005)

Ach schön nochmal Weihnachten. Mach mir mal ein paar besinnliche Biere auf. 


Am Besten im 
Dialercenter
ist ja noch der kleine Che Guevara Troll.



> ers ist sascha!!
> es scheint mir als ob sascha die regtp unter seiner kontrolle hat!!
> 
> der kann wohl bestimmen welche neuen gesetze verordnet werden!!
> ...





Uns bleibt, was gut war und klar war:
Daß man bei dir immer durchsah.
Und Liebe, Haß, doch nie Furcht sah.
Comandante Ché Guevara.

http://www.jusos-ratingen.de/kampflieder/lieder/che2.htm


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2005)

Existenzen, Firmen, Staatseinnahmen, Arbeitsplätze werden durch das neue Gesetzt zu Grunde gerichtet...

Bald werde ich meinem Sohn kein warmes Essen mehr vorsetzen können, aber was solls, hauptsache Deutschland kann es sich auf Kosten jener sparen mal mit offenen Augen duchs Netz zu surfen...


----------



## Heiko (1 März 2005)

Ein Vater schrieb:
			
		

> Existenzen, Firmen, Staatseinnahmen, Arbeitsplätze werden durch das neue Gesetzt zu Grunde gerichtet...
> 
> Bald werde ich meinem Sohn kein warmes Essen mehr vorsetzen können, aber was solls, hauptsache Deutschland kann es sich auf Kosten jener sparen mal mit offenen Augen duchs Netz zu surfen...


Arbeite mal für Dein Geld, dann hast Du die Sorgen nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2005)

Wie kann man blos so kalt im Herzen sein...  :cry:


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 März 2005)

Würden die in Deutschland, die die Gesetze machen, mit offenen Augen durchs Netz surfen, müssten sich manche keine Gedanken über ihr täglich Brot machen. Die Versorgung in deutschen JVAs ist ganz ordentlich und trotz der generalstabsmäßig organisierten Steuerflucht der oberen 100.000 haben wir noch genug Geld für die Sozialhilfe der Kinder...


----------



## Captain Picard (1 März 2005)

Ein Rabenvater schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann man blos so kalt im Herzen sein...  :cry:


Spar dir   deine Krokodilstränen verscherbel rechtzeitig  den Ferrari , bevor die  für einen  Spottpreis 
bei E-Bay weggehen    :bandit


----------



## Stalker2002 (2 März 2005)

Ein Vater schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann man blos so kalt im Herzen sein...  :cry:



Bedank dich bei deinen Autodialer- u. Malforlagen-Kollegen, die den Hals nicht voll genug kriegen konnten.
Die sind es, die den Dialermarkt ruiniert haben und nicht die Verbraucherschützer.
Die Branche war früh genug gewarnt und hatte reichlich Zeit für eine glaubwürdige Selbstreinigung.
Diese Chance wurde vertan und daher:
*No mercy!*

MfG
L.


----------

